# Where to aim for small game



## Eltonvan17 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello, I am sort of knew to slingshot hunting and i just ordered tbg and I was wondering if you make a body shot (chest) on a squirrel will it do the job or do you need a headshot. It would be very helpful.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Eyeball. Aim small, miss small.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

It might be posible, but once you get one running off to die it's not the best


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Head is preferred. When I use heavy pull linatex and I'm shooting .40 or higher lead, a chest shot is brutal and will put them down immediately.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

If you're knew to it, then you'd no...

LoL, just joshin'...a head-shot should be your main aspiration whilst hunting with a slingshot, but please, make sure you're proficient prior to taking game...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Heart shot is the secondary target. Don't use wimpy ammo -use lead.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Usually I'm shooting up into a tree for a squirrel. My last squirrel was about eyelevel when I made the shot and I hit low and broke its back between the shoulders with a .40 cal lead ball. I had to shoot it again in the head. lights out immediately. A small game bird like grouse though with a high body shot like heart level on up, with a .50 cal ball that goes through the..I think its called the breastbone, to the other side bags them pretty good. I use at least .45 cal for that though anything smaller a headshot is recommended. A neck shot works pretty good too so I go for the lower part of the head most of the time


----------

